# Memory Lane Auction



## catfish (Mar 24, 2018)

Memory Lane has officially hired an Auctioneer to conduct an Auction of it's entire inventory on site April 26&27. Details to follow. If you need something from M/L I'm not sure exactly when they have to freeze their inventory for the Auction, so get it now!


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks!
That’s bad news for the hobby, major supplier for all kinds of stuff we need.


----------



## whizzerbug (Mar 24, 2018)

a great loss to the hobby for sure


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 24, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 24, 2018)

SORRY TO HEAR!
BUT, WE WILL STILL HAVE GREAT MEMORIES OF MORE THAN 30 YEARS OF MLC AND LARRY, HARV, LISA, JERRY AND SCOTT!


----------



## kreika (Mar 24, 2018)

Hate to see a great tradition die! Pipe dream....someone buy a decent piece of property with a metal building on it. Pick up the fallen torch and run with it.  Rip MLC sorry to see you go!!!!


----------



## kngtmat (Mar 24, 2018)

That's the site I have been trying to remember the past few weeks. Sucks that it's going.


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 26, 2018)

Sorry to say this, this meet may be the last time some of us will ever see each other!


----------



## catfish (Mar 26, 2018)

charnleybob said:


> Sorry to say this, this meet may be the last time some of us will ever see each other!




That is sad.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 26, 2018)

charnleybob said:


> Sorry to say this, this meet may be the last time some of us will ever see each other!



I was thinking the same thing last night Bob. this will only be my 6th year of attending but I've made some really great friends. I haven't even told my Dad yet. This is our one week of doing our own thing. I was really hoping someone would step up to fill the void but it doesn't look like that is going to happen. I suspect Ann Arbor may not be far behind. So does someplace like Portland or T-Town become the go-to? There are a lot of great one day events but for me to drive thousands of miles it can't be for six hours worth. Wherever it winds up being I'll see you all on the high ground! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Mar 26, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I was thinking the same thing last night Bob. this will only be my 6th year of attending but I've made some really great friends. I haven't even told my Dad yet. This is our one week of doing our own thing. I was really hoping someone would step up to fill the void but it doesn't look like that is going to happen. I suspect Ann Arbor may not be far behind. So does someplace like Portland or T-Town become the go-to? There are a lot of great one day events but for me to drive thousands of miles it can't be for six hours worth. Wherever it winds up being I'll see you all on the high ground! V/r Shawn




There is still time for some one to step in and have an April show in Ohio the week before Ann Arbor. All is not last yet.


----------



## bike (Mar 26, 2018)

Maybe t town but for now it is ruined with a 3+ day show right before hershey- too many resources used to attend
Land is cheap in oh and mi as long as you are not metro-maybe someone will get


----------



## drglinski (Mar 26, 2018)

I think AA will be around for longer than MLC; the shows aren't even the same. Yeah they have the same kind of stuff for sale but the environment is totally different, the locale is different and it draws more people IMO being in a yuppie town close to a metro area.  Show bikes, inside sale spots, etc.  MLC is more of a hang out watch bikes move around the lot sorta show.  Don't get me wrong I enjoy both but I like AA better.  (well now that they got rid of the mini bikes.)

Doubt I'll be going to the auction. Yeah I'd like to own all the bendix hub stuff, but my pockets aren't deep enough.  My thoughts of it being the two days before the AA show is all the Uhaul drivers with way deeper pockets will show up and buy up all the inventory then (try to) re sell it on Sunday.  It probably won't even be worth my gas $$ to get there, as it goes with someone looking for a few parts and not the entire store.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2018)

drglinski said:


> I think AA will be around for longer than MLC; the shows aren't even the same. Yeah they have the same kind of stuff for sale but the environment is totally different, the locale is different and it draws more people IMO being in a yuppie town close to a metro area.  Show bikes, inside sale spots, etc.  MLC is more of a hang out watch bikes move around the lot sorta show.  Don't get me wrong I enjoy both but I like AA better.  (well now that they got rid of the mini bikes.)
> 
> Doubt I'll be going to the auction. Yeah I'd like to own all the bendix hub stuff, but my pockets aren't deep enough.  My thoughts of it being the two days before the AA show is all the Uhaul drivers with way deeper pockets will show up and buy up all the inventory then (try to) re sell it on Sunday.  It probably won't even be worth my gas $$ to get there, as it goes with someone looking for a few parts and not the entire store.




I know I won't be driving 2200 miles round trip for a six hour show. I believe MLC and AA help each other attendance wise for us long haulers. Just my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 27, 2018)

drglinski said:


> I think AA will be around for longer than MLC; the shows aren't even the same. Yeah they have the same kind of stuff for sale but the environment is totally different, the locale is different and it draws more people IMO being in a yuppie town close to a metro area.  Show bikes, inside sale spots, etc.  MLC is more of a hang out watch bikes move around the lot sorta show.  Don't get me wrong I enjoy both but I like AA better.  (well now that they got rid of the mini bikes.)
> 
> Doubt I'll be going to the auction. Yeah I'd like to own all the bendix hub stuff, but my pockets aren't deep enough.  My thoughts of it being the two days before the AA show is all the Uhaul drivers with way deeper pockets will show up and buy up all the inventory then (try to) re sell it on Sunday.  It probably won't even be worth my gas $$ to get there, as it goes with someone looking for a few parts and not the entire store.







Good luck thinking AA won't be affected by Memory Lane going away!


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Mar 27, 2018)

From what I understand, they are still doing one last show? I always ended up going there on that Saturday (when everyone is packing up and heading to AA) because of my work schedule- still got really good deals because folks didn't want to haul everything back...


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 27, 2018)

Maybe this is the year I should go since I can't say "well there's always next year."


----------



## catfish (Mar 27, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Maybe this is the year I should go since I can't say "well there's always next year."




Yes you should go.


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 27, 2018)

I drove up to ML yesterday and said my goodby's to Lisa, Jerry and Harv.  As my trips to Ohio coincide with spring break, i have never attended the spring meet but have managed a couple of summer ones.  Sorry to see that ending.  While i was there the auctioneer showed up and they were discussing the last day they would be open for business so he could assign lots etc and get ready for the upcoming auction.  Looks like they may not be open for more than a couple of weeks before closing, so if you are planning on ordering, dont wait too long.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 27, 2018)

I just googled the location and it looks like the satellite view was taken during a swap meet. 
https://www.google.com/maps/place/2...43b2ab49!8m2!3d41.4083434!4d-83.8743872?hl=en


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 27, 2018)

I've never been to either, way too far and I get bored at swaps far too easily. BUT - I'm thinking many of the ML attendees/inventory will just be condensed into AA which is a positive in my book. There's no way I'm spending 10 days out there, but a 3 day weekend for that much opportunity might be worth it to me now.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Unfortunately AA is only on Sunday from 8 a.m. to 3 p.m. I believe AA will not have near the attendance it does now without MLC the few days prior. V/r Shawn


----------



## bashton (Mar 30, 2018)

So sad to hear this news. I have been attending for over ten years and always look forward to spending at least a couple days there. Always great finds in the swap and I always made sure I dropped some $$ in the store and to express my appreciation for them hosting .

This is a reminder that we all need to support those who support what we love, because none of this will be around forever!

Looking forward to seeing everyone there and at Ann Arbor.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within a show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 30, 2018)

I’m confused, will there be a swap meet on Thursday? I hate to make the drive just to go to an auction.Would Friday be a better day to go? I always went on the Friday with good results.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 30, 2018)

The swap meet schedule will be the same as every year.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 30, 2018)

MLC 2018


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 30, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## bike (Mar 31, 2018)

and some early birds come mon and tues so no dissapointments


----------



## bike (Mar 31, 2018)

Is there an auctioneers listing on line?

Will this be lot by lot or contents?


----------



## 68avenger5 (Apr 1, 2018)

I will try to make it since its going to be the last.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2018)

Make whatever excuse you have to but this would certainly be the time to use the "I have a sick cousin in Ohio that needs me there for them" excuse! See ya there. V/r Shawn


----------

